# kinds of pets you have owned



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

In my childhood, the usual guinea pigs and hamsters. As an adult, cats, dogs and two iguanas! Oh and fish......do they count?


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had 1 hamster, 7 dogs (3 with me now), 2 cats, a fish tank with around 30 fish in it, 2 birds and one amazonian spider! Now only 3 dogs, 2 Goldens and 1 German Shepherd.. And a Rottie to come


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a parakeet when I was a kid, but that is the only other pet I've owned aside from my dogs...and one kitten that used to hang around my dad's business. My parents said I could bring him home if I found a home for him. I reluctantly found him a home...so I guess I had a kitten for about 2 weeks. Dogs I've had...three dachshunds, Heidi, Herbie and Jenny, one norgwegian elkhound, Scooter, my golden, Lucy, my two terriers and Phoebe...and approximately 50 rescue cairn terriers. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

growing up we always had cats. We also went through a bunch of fish, and tons of gerbils (we couldn't figure out if we had two of the same sex for a while :doh: ) and I had a snake for a while (desert king).


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There were alway critters around while I was growing up. We had mice, gerbils, a bunny, and of course always at least one dog and cat.


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Over the years I've had golden retrievers, labrador retrievers, cats, guinea pigs, hamsters, parakeets, saltwater & freshwater fish, chickens, turkeys, peafowl, and guinea fowl. My kids want to get horses and cows next. Not quite sure what I think of that.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Where to start.........

Through my life at once time or another...

several hamsters
guinea pig
budgies (most refer to them as parakeets)
Miniature schnauzer
Shih Tzu
Quaker Parakeet
Cockatiel
Green Cheek Conure
hermit crabs
several goldfish
2 lovebirds

Currently my extended family is......

Rocket, visual blue pacific parrotlet
Rudy, normal green pacific parrotlet
Sunshine, lutino cockatiel
Bella, female fawn pug
........and very soon........Diamond, female golden!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

The usual cats, dogs, fish, ...... also had a couple cockatiels, a parrot, horses, chickens (hens & roosters), cows (I always made pets out of the calves), ducks, bunnies, & the occasional rat snake (for controlling the rat population on the farm).


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

winewinn said:


> My kids want to get horses and cows next. Not quite sure what I think of that.


all i have to say is "get a bigger pooper scooper" home presently to: 

3 horses

7 adult goldens ranging in age from 7.5yrs -9 mos...and 3 -- 12 wk old pups!!! that only counts as ONE adult right!!??? lmao

and 2 kitties!!!!
phew I hate tallying #'s as then i really know I have lost it:uhoh:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

oh yeah, I forgot about my hermit crabs and sea monkeys....lol


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I have owned fish
a few cats
dogs

I love cats and what not but dog's are my main animal that i love


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, lets see, dogs and a few cats. A brother and sister cat combo named "Sierra" and "Nevada".

Fish.. lots of them...

An Iguana, a Red Eared Slider turtle, Hermit Crabs.

When I was a kid, I had Wolf Spiders, until one bit me...

We had a Hawk, but it really was not ours, and it flew away afer a couple of days.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cats, dogs, birds, guinea pigs, hamsters, frogs (can't remember what kind he was, but was pretty cool, turtles, mice, fish. Although I didn't own them, I did care for a billy goat and a horse and I got to play with my friend's skunk!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Growing up we have had 1 golden/collie mix, 1 poodle, 2 cats, 2 yorkies and after getting married 5 cats, 2 two yorkies still, 4 goldens a 1 eskie. Didnt have to many animals growing up because we moved so many times. At least every 2 yrs.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

cats
dogs
fish
1 turtle


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Many dogs--English Setters (got my firs5t for my birhtday in 1956) couple of irish Setter, 5 goldens, mamny cats, a pair of Zebra Finches (and thier babies0, hamsters, gerbils, horned toad, hermit crab, a few rabbits, a parakeet,. Altho they wre not suppose to be pets, i guess you could call the 6 baby turkeys my dad got as they followed us everywhere and the fist Thanksgiving Daddy k ileld one us kids wouldn't eat it--he sold the othes 5. And i dont' consider the cow, calves, hogs, chickens mule, etc pets either, just farm stuff,.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Herbie - Hamster
Hagen - Hamster
Rahoon - Hamster
Peppy - Rabbit
Maggie - Rabbit
Samson - Rabbit
Speedy - Red-earred Slider Turtle
Maddie - Red-earred Slider Turtle
Fergie - Red-earred Slider Turtle
Munchkin - Red-earred Slider Turtle (baby)
Krabby - King Crab (huge guy)
Pinchy - Atlantic Red Lobster (also huge)
Jetta - Betta Fish
Geckles - Fancytailed Goldfish
Gill - Angel Fish
Kermie - African Albino Frog
Chester - Koi
Lester - Koi
Plucky - Pleco (sp?)
Jerkyboy - Chiclid (sp?) (he was the mean fish that ate other fishies lol)
2 40 gallon tanks full of regular Goldfish
2 baby crabs (they were white not sure which kind)
1 Blue Lobster

I think that's it... ?? This was all pretty much at one time too (minus the hamsters).... our friends either called us a zoo or aquarium....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had cats and fish, I also had a lepard gecho and a chinchilla.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

currently: 11 llamas (3 in utero) 2 angora goats, 7 barn cats, 7 geese, 35 chickens (auracanas "easter egg hens") and Layla the GR

Past: 40+ dairy cows, several hogs, other llamas, 9 other dogs, oppossum, racoon, various rodents & snakes, rabbits, mini horse, pony & horses

i think thats all...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Herbie - Hamster
> Hagen - Hamster
> Rahoon - Hamster
> Peppy - Rabbit
> ...


HOLY COW!!!! I don't even remember my kids names sometimes


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL well...my animals were/are my kids 

Maggie is still alive, so are Fergie, Maddie and Speedy. Oh, and Kermie is still alive. I believe Chester and Lester are too. (the fish and turtles are with my ex though  )

And of course Tucker


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

We have always had dogs, fish, a guinea pig and my 16 year old daughter has an obsession with fancy rats. She has owned 7 in the past few years (they only live a couple of years) and we are now down to one. Beleive it or not, they make awesome pets. They love people and give kisses too...hehe So in conclusion we have a 5 month old golden retriever and one rattie.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Phoebe -brown tabby cat

Lucy - akita/shepherd mix puppy from the shelter who had serious mental problems, we only had her for a few months

Josh - australian shepherd rescue (heartdog)

Max - white/brown tabby cat

Sam - golden boy


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

used to have 2 dobermans in the eighties, still have a 125 gal. aquarium, but my golden owns me.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

We've had... several rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, parakeets, cats, dogs, turtles, fish... I think that's it!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

i've had a iguana.. talk about a novelty pet, i kept it in my room, built a huge custom cage for it and all it did was eat poop and whip its tail when you try to pick it up.. NOT a fun friendly pet.. i finally put it up for adoption and someone was able to take him cage and all.. it would have been ok if i actually had a house of my own with the space to keep him, but sleeping in the SAME room with it was horrible..


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Pug
Black Lab 
Irish Setter 
Blue and Gold Macaw
White Faced Capuchin Monkey (22 years old)
Bunnies 
Salt water Tank full of beautiful fish
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

Where to start?? Dogs (lots of them - small and big - including a beagle who melted my heart but bit my hand and was likely the devil in disguise and definitely smarter than me), Cats, hamsters, guinea pig, parakeet and fish.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, my past has been filled with various wild creatures that I failed to tame....thus, they didn't stick around long.
We've had so many fish (which I somehow managed to consistently kill) and cats that I've lost count, but what we've got right now is:
2 Quarter Horses, General and Jesse
2 Goldens, Buttercup and Macgyver
1 cat, Pearl
1 cockatiel (which we still haven't decided if we like or not....or should I say it doesn't know if it likes us or not  ) And its name is Ariel. Even though it's a boy. The previous owners didn't know that much about birds, so the poor fellow's stuck with being named after a mermaid..... :doh:


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

We couldnt get a dog until I was 14 since we moved around so much but had a lot of assorted smaller pets.

Zebra Finches
Hamsters
Gerbils
Rats
Blue Tonged Skink
California Kingsnake
Bearded Dragon
Pacman Frog
Red bellied Toads
Assorted salt and freshwater fish
cats
Sheltie x
GSD X
GSD

Now we just have the cat, golden, lab, staffie x, and a pug x.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had fish, hamsters, many cats and my two dogs that I have now.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Here I go...

Hammy the hamster was my first pet at age 4 (can you tell I named him!) He bit me and I was scared of him so we gave him to my uncle.
Poppet the rabbit.
Bubbles the guinea pig
Hamsters Samson and Sandy had babies Gizmo, Suki, Sweep and Sooty.
Yo-Yo, Buster, Dusty and Sparky the budgies.
Richie the rabbit,
Lucky the Jack Russell.
Jinks the cat.
Biscuit and Crumb the mice.
Shawn the rat.
Spike the very large Catfish!!
Gambit and Rogue the ferrets.
Bo and Matilda the rabbits.
Diesel the German shepherd.
Giant Land snails - Logan, Clint, Thor, Louie and Corgi.
Many, many, many fish.

And tomorrow I will add Willow the Golden retriever!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Rag-Beagle
Tag-Beagle
Shag-Beagle
Smokey Joe- Beagle
Doodle-Golden mix
Snow- White Shepherd
Hector- White Shepherd
Molly-Golden
Jenny-Golden
Bubbles- Goldfish 
Clampus-cat
Holly- Golden
Rosie-Golden


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As a kid, I had several collies, a horse, chickens, rabbits, and a few kittens/cats. As an adult, we've always had sporting dogs and our youngest had lots of fish and a hamster.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dogs, cats, hamsters, mice, fish , red-eared slider turtle, tiger salamander, fire belly toads.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Dogs - Doberman, Dalmatian and Golden Retrievers
Cats 
Cows 
Sheep
Pigs
Ducks
Chickens
Geese
Rabbits

I grew up on a ranch.

Now I have two dogs and two cats. It's all I can talk my husband into.. for now


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Brittany said:


> Well, my past has been filled with various wild creatures that I failed to tame....thus, they didn't stick around long.
> We've had so many fish (which I somehow managed to consistently kill) and cats that I've lost count, but what we've got right now is:
> 2 Quarter Horses, General and Jesse
> 2 Goldens, Buttercup and Macgyver
> ...


LOL... for fish, saltwater can be a challenge. I have to say the easiest fish by far are betas. No matter how little I change their water, they continue to survive. I believe they actually breathe "air" because no way would anything want to "breathe" the "air" in the lovely glass vase I have them in. You might need to get me versed on horses at some point... ah, the joy of having kids in 4H...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Fish - tropicals in tanks and Koi in our pond

Cats (lots of them..still have 5)

Gerbils

Ferret...briefly

2 Rabbits (at different times)

In the past the dog's we've had:

Sptiz
Samoyed
Old English Sheepdog
Mixed Sheepdog/Afghan Hound
2 Keeshonds
Managerie of Mixed Breeds and Labs (rescues who were fostered here)
Beagle

Still have:

Lab
Goldens
Newfs
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (Toller)
American Bulldog

Jacques has had horses and cows too! :lol:


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

We've had dozens of fish, a few kept indoors, but most outside in the pond. We only have 4 at the moment.
3 budgies, one of which is still alive, named Bert. 

When I was 5 I got my first rabbit, Simon. He was meant to be a small breed, but ended up huge (darn pet store!) and way too big for me to handle so we went to a breeder. He then got me interested in showing them as well. At 9 I bred my first litter of rabbits and the baby I kept became a champion, as did a few others I owned. I had Netherland Dwarfs, Dutch and Lops. At one point we had 15, but over the years had more. Showing was fun, but after awhile it became more about the competition than the rabbits. Thats when I stopped and went back to having them as pets.

So now we have 4 fish, 1 bird and 1 dog. The last of the rabbits died a few years ago of old age.


----------

